# It's a little more than a white spot



## TWEET SD (May 11, 2005)

I posted pictures 3 weeks ago of a Quill Lake I saw over Thanksgiving in Pierre...I just got home for Christmas break and I saw this one (a different one)...amazing? YES.


----------



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

Nice pics Tweet !!!


----------



## Travery (Mar 15, 2005)

What a trophy! That thing is the coolest looking one I have seen.


----------



## the Bender (Mar 31, 2005)

Some of those birds in your pics look like they have a bit of a white ring just below their necks. I saw one with a white ring around his neck last week in MN. From what I've read and heard, those markings are a kind of partial albinism called leucitism.


----------



## TWEET SD (May 11, 2005)

the Bender said:


> Some of those birds in your pics look like tey have a bit of a white ring just below their necks. I saw one with a white ring around his neck last week in MN. From what I've read and heard, those markings are a kind of partial albinism called leucitism.


If it is actually what you call leucitism, it's definitely not rare because I see it all the time. My exact estimate is that 35.62% of geese have it.


----------



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

> exact estimate


 LOL !!!


----------



## DeltaBoy (Mar 4, 2004)

TWEET SD said:


> If it is actually what you call leucitism, it's definitely not rare because I see it all the time. My exact estimate is that 35.62% of geese have it.


Then your estimate should be much higher! Bender thanks for offering some thoughts about the bird(s).


----------



## maple lake duck slayer (Sep 25, 2003)

Does the neck on that goose seem really skinny to anybody else?


----------



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

maple lake duck slayer

Which goose? :rollin:


----------



## TWEET SD (May 11, 2005)

I noticed how skinny the neck was when I was taking the pictures too. Nothing abnormal though, I don't think. It was a fairly small goose anyways.


----------



## maple lake duck slayer (Sep 25, 2003)

C'mon meow! I knew somebody was going to say that. For clarification, I'm talking about the goose with an abnormally large proportion of white breast feathers. :lol:


----------



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

maple lake duck slayer

Sorry it was there, I had too..... Honestly I knew which goose you were talking about, just giving you crap. :beer:


----------



## maple lake duck slayer (Sep 25, 2003)

I know, just thought I would make a little fun out of it.


----------



## mallardhunter (May 15, 2004)

TWEET SD said:


> Nothing abnormal though, I don't think. It was a fairly small goose anyways.


 :withstupid: comepare it with the geese around it its smaller, and I would shoot that thing if I had the chance :strapped:


----------



## Click9 (Mar 7, 2005)

Just shot a goose tonight with the white ring around the neck like people were talking about. How do you post pics here?


----------



## TWEET SD (May 11, 2005)

My favorite way: Open an account at www.photobucket.com , upload your pictures, and insert the tag right into your post. It will look like this:









I love pictures so post those of that goose!! And not to be nasty, I don't believe that those geese with white rings around the neck are any trophy. Any other thoughts on that?


----------



## Click9 (Mar 7, 2005)

Thanks Tweet, I'm working on opening the account right now. Will post as soon as I can.


----------



## Click9 (Mar 7, 2005)

Here are the pics. After seeing your pics, I agree it's not a trophy. Just never shot one before.


----------



## TWEET SD (May 11, 2005)

cool pics. that stripe is bigger than normal...who knows what it means. maybe others will have input


----------



## the Bender (Mar 31, 2005)

I've seen a good amount of variation among Canadas in my experiance. This is normal according to what I've read. A trophy is in the eye of the beholder. You almost have to be an expert in genetics to truely know what's going on with some of those birds. I'd say shoot as many as you can and eventually you should come across somthing worth hanging on the wall or bragging about. Always cool to see or learn somthing new when it comes to waterfowl. I don't believe all Canadas showing white markings come from the Quills.


----------



## WingedShooter7 (Oct 28, 2005)

cool pics guys..... Ill post my goose pics if i can scan them so they dont look like crap!


----------

